# [SOLVED] Emails stuck in Outbox Outlook 2007



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*There are a dozen emails in the outbox and they are stuck there. Outlook 2007 i understand, is supposed to be kept open while the emails get to be sent. In this case that didn`t happen and a large email, with pictures, was added to be sent now they are all stuck. It did say that messages 1 & 2 were being sent but that was yesterday and nothing has arrived at the recipients end this morning. Can you help please?*:wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Emails stuck in Outbox Outlook 2007*

hello there...have you tried re-sending these pictures from your Outbox, open up each email then click on send? What are the attachment sizes? Depending on your email provider, normally you may send up to 10mb or 100,000kb of each attachment. You might want to check this out. If not those emails from your Outbox won't be sent out. Pls. do my first suggestion for right now and see what happens.


----------



## lra0002 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Emails stuck in Outbox Outlook 2007*

I am having the same problem. I had 36 messages stuck from 3 days time. Opening and pushing the send button just sent them back into the Outbox. I have opened each, copied into my base gmail account, and sent from there, then erased it from Oullook. After the Outbox was completely emptied (by erasing all the messages after I had sent the content from my gmail account), closed Outlook, rebooted and...still the same problem. I have found instructions for dealing with problem in Outlook 2003, but don't translate to Outlook 2007. HELP!


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Emails stuck in Outbox Outlook 2007*

*I think i have a max of 10mb for email sending. I found i was sending them too big so i erased them out of the outbox, and broke them up and sent them smaller. Sometimes i found to erase from the outbox it was difficult, so i closed outlook and opened it again and they erased ok.* :wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Emails stuck in Outbox Outlook 2007*

Hi Julie...nice to hear that, if you think that your issue has been resolved, can you pls. close this thread. You may go to Thread Tools and select SOLVED. Thanks.


----------

